# How often/much to feed my Mystery Snail?



## Sweeda88

How often do they need to be fed, and how much should I expect to feed them? I know they need a diet high in calcium. Right now I'm just feeding romaine, but I'll be picking up some kale and spinach on Wednesday. Also, some cucumbers. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sweeda88

Anyone?


----------



## Shayna09

As far as I know, feed him what he will eat. Blanch some zucchini or kale, etc. and put a small bit in his tank. When he finds it, he will start eating, and he will stop when he is full, then come back for more later. If you find it isn't getting eaten up within an hour or so, take it out and feed a bit less next time.

If I am wrong someone please correct me, I have never had a mystery snail before, just going on what I have heard around.


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks. He actually died today, probably from the injuries he got when my Betta attacked him. I will be getting a new one tomorrow after I bring him back to PetSmart. They have a 14 day guarantee. I'm also going to get an additional snail. Don't worry, I'm not putting them with my Betta again. They're going in their own tank together.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Mine love collard greens,spinach, carrots, romaine lettuce, algae wafers, and corydora shrimp pellets. I normally feed him every other day or every couple of days. I am not sure if that is the proper amount to feed but my snail is pretty lively and seems happy.I would love to have a tank just for snails one day.I am sorry your snail died.:-(


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks. I'm getting 2 new ones today. These ones will never see the inside of a Betta fish tank, just their own, so I'm hoping they'll live longer.


----------



## Malvolti

Sorry about your snail. 

I've been having to feed mine 1/2 an algae wafer a day with the occasional leafy green. However despite getting more than enough sun no algae grows in my tank and my plants are growing like mad so there really isn't much in the way of alternate food. Over the last week he's grown quite a bit, he's added almost 1/2 an inch to his shell so he must be doing okay.

In the past I've had trouble with apple snails aswell. For some reason they don't acclimate fast or well with my water. I first acclimated the same way I would a fish but as soon as I added him to the tank he hid in his shell for 4 days excreting mucous. He eventually died from Betta harassment/lack of acclimation.

My current snail I spent most of a day acclimating him to my water before releasing him and he still spent 2 days in his shell excreting mucous. The betta he's with though ignores him so he self-acclimated in peace and now spends the majority of his time trying to squeeze into small spaces.

Anyways, be sure to acclimate thouroughly. start with more food than you think is enough, if there is leftovers try a little less. If it's all gone fast try a little more. It's all trial and error.


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks. I got 2 new snails today. The lady at PetSmart said they need temps of 78-80* (which I don't have a heater for since they aren't going in my Betta tanks), but I've always read that they do better at room temperature. Will they be okay?


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, I'm sorry about your snail.


----------



## turtle10

Sweeda88 said:


> Thanks. I got 2 new snails today. The lady at PetSmart said they need temps of 78-80* (which I don't have a heater for since they aren't going in my Betta tanks), but I've always read that they do better at room temperature. Will they be okay?


Yeah that is fine. I have a mystery snail in my cherry shrimp tank and it fluctuates from 70-72 degrees, no heater. He used to be the size of a blueberry and now he is more like the size of a golf ball, so I think he is doing fine 

By the way, he LOVES broccoli so you could try that too. The "leaves" of the broccoli are eaten first, and then the "trunk".


----------



## DearAmbellina

I have a golden mystery snail also, I named it Crust ;-] I gave him some cucumber today and he didn't seem to even notice it. I'll leave it over night but I'll take it out tomorrow and replace it with some kale if he doesn't start munching on it. I hope your new snails work out!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

i just feed mine the algea wafers... they do great on that and my big guy has doubled in size in the time ive had him. The little one doesnt seem to have grown at all though, lol.


----------



## DearAmbellina

I have 2 mystery snails.. I put some kale in but the dang stuff floated so I am trying to find things I could spear the kale with and poke into the gravel. I have read snails are sensitive to metals...would a wire hanger (for clothes) work? Or does anyone think it's got bad stuff in it that'd leech out and hurt Crust and Fast Eddie?


----------



## turtle10

I would not use hangers, there are not meant to be submerged it water. Do you have a bit of gravel you could put on the kale to weigh it down?


----------



## DearAmbellina

Yeah...I have some nice rounded river rocks I could use 

Thank you! :]


----------



## turtle10

No problem


----------

